# Brown's Canyon - Mini Max



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Your good to go. Buddy of mine last big water year ran a 9.5 tributary R2 style with no problems. just have a kayaker with your group in case you yard sale it. and be sure and run through the meat at big drop. It was in the 3300 range.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Keep it upright and point it downstream 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bettyboater (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks! Looking forward to it!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

You can see a bunch of video on YouTube of someone that did it in 2011 at these levels in a mini-Max. He has videos of pretty much every rapid in there, including Seidel's...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sbOmmh1fic

Just follow his user from the above and you'll find the rest of his videos from that run.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

This may or may not help, but there are some videos of all the major rapids at 3700 in a Mini Me.

Here's one. You should be able to find links to the others.

Browns Canyon Zoom Flume 3700 cfs Mini-me - YouTube


----------



## bettyboater (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks - those videos are very helpful. Looks fun!


----------



## JonasJ (Nov 10, 2006)

I run a Mini-me down at high water all the time. It's a blast have fun!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

howd the trip go? im thinking about heading back this weekend with my mini max... hows 4k compared to 2k which is what I last saw?


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

4k is much more fun and seidels is much more forgiving than at 2k. Seven stairs at this level is awesome! I made those videos posted above. We ran probably 50 runs down browns at that level in 2011. It was a great summer I'll never forget!


----------



## bettyboater (Feb 19, 2014)

We ran it at 3760 last Saturday and it was awesome. The hole in zoom flume that comes out at 2K is gone, and it's just big waves right down the middle. Number 7 of the steps and Raft ripper were huge. Just T everything up and you'll do great!

Best run of my rafting life!


----------



## michalwolk82 (Mar 8, 2012)

R2ed Browns at around 3500 in my mini-max last week. It was a blast. Got typewritered into the middle of Seidel's trying to run hard left. We had a nice, exploding, endo flip. We had plenty of safety set as we were running it though. Definitely a good ride in a 10.5 footer!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

good info Michal. I have always run it right of center. sounds like betty lined up the middle. which makes sense to me with the water being that high, the line probably moves a little more center....

how was the cleanup Michal? glad you had safety crew, I am not always so fortunate. did it feel like you had any time to clean up the mess?


----------



## michalwolk82 (Mar 8, 2012)

The clean up really depended on skill level. I came up from the green room and swam for my boat, grabbed a bag that was thrown and ended up at the shore. Same with my partner. However, the spare paddles that were in the boat ended up quite a ways down river. Good fun though!!

Wolk


----------



## michalwolk82 (Mar 8, 2012)

To be clear, I had my boat. 

Wolk


----------

